
Being Overweight in the Workplace an Advantage for Men, Not Women - atlasunshrugged
https://www.syracuse.com/news/2020/02/cornell-study-being-overweight-in-workplace-an-advantage-for-men-but-not-women.html
======
quotemstr
> A new study at Cornell University found overweight men in the workplace are
> perceived as more persuasive than their thinner male co-workers, according
> to the Huffington Post.

This study fails the common sense gut check. This study will not reproduce: it
smacks of the same p-hacked, publication-bias social psychology nonsense
that's plagued us for a decade.

It's plausible that men experience a smaller penalty for being overweight than
women do, but to imagine that there's an _advantage_ in being portly? That
flies in the face of prior work (and much better-established work, though
still shaky) on halo effects, but more importantly, it defies common sense and
daily experience.

When will we stop believing that studies like this actually tell us anything?

~~~
downerending
Indeed, it's very hard to believe that being fat works as some sort of
advantage.

(Source: am fat.)

